# A/C Problem Please Help!



## kiaff (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello, new here and got an A/C question for you all.
So I have an issue with no air coming through the vents on both heating and cooling. When I turn the speed switch to either 1-4 you can hear the compressor or whatever it is click and come on, just no air through the top, bottom or defrost vents. I have checked fuses and they're fine. Is it possible there is another issue or does this sound like a blower motor problem? Please help I live in Arizona and its miserable!

EDIT: I just saw the similar issue a couple threads down haha I guess I posted before I researched like I always do. But since my fuses are good it would appear it is a blower motor?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You would have to unplug the blower motor connector from under the passenger side of the dash and use a 12v test light to check for power and ground. If you have power and ground and the motor is not working when plugged in, you likely have a bad blower motor.


----------

